# New Burner



## lorbay (Jun 15, 2011)

I made this for a friend who has just graduated from university. It’s a small hollow form about 8” x 3” from a maple burl and I wanted to try out the new burner I have just built. Works real nice.
 
Lin.


----------



## PaulDoug (Jun 15, 2011)

Beautiful piece!  Very nice burning also.


----------



## thewishman (Jun 15, 2011)

Beautiful hollow form and great burning. Very well done.


----------



## holmqer (Jun 15, 2011)

Fantastic job, I love it!


----------



## ctubbs (Jun 15, 2011)

Magnifiqu!  Beautiful work throughout.
Charles


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Jun 15, 2011)

very nice piece...........


----------



## leehljp (Jun 15, 2011)

That is just beautiful! 
Pure ART!


----------



## bitshird (Jun 15, 2011)

That is a beautiful Hollow form, and your pyography is great..


----------



## Fred (Jun 15, 2011)

Tutorial, step-by-step pictures are next.

Excellent hollow form work, just excellent.


----------



## lorbay (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments folks. I might just do a tutorial on making the burner as a person could use it on pens.

Lin.


----------



## jlord (Jun 16, 2011)

Nicely done hollow form.


----------



## nava1uni (Jun 17, 2011)

What kind of burner are you using?


----------



## lorbay (Jun 17, 2011)

*Burner*



nava1uni said:


> What kind of burner are you using?


 
It is one I made from a NAPA battery charger and a Vari-Arc control. Here are a few pic's.

Lin.


----------



## Rangertrek (Jun 18, 2011)

Excellent work, like the shape, burning, etc.


----------



## Woodlvr (Jun 30, 2011)

Gorgeous work Lin. Thanks for the pic's of the burner that you made. I have been considering making one to save some money.  You are an artist for sure. I could not even dream that up.  If you find the time to do a tutorial on making the burner it would be appreciated by all I am sure. I am not sure about making the burner itself.


----------



## clapiana (Jul 7, 2011)

that is some very creative work you have done there on the tooling side and the wood turning

very nice design with those burns

i would love to see how you made that burner in particular the arc head


----------

